
How can I keep API keys out of source control? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/12/how-can-i-keep-api-keys-out-of-source-control/
======
motersho
I have a similar issue however my app is a plugin for another application and
now those keys need to be transferred to every systems that will use this
plugin.

The host application and all plugins are written in Node so these api keys
don't get compiled into the source and will be sitting clear text.

How can I secure these keys?

------
SEJeff
Follow step 3 of the 12 factor app methodology, le duh!

[http://12factor.net](http://12factor.net)

If you're building apps for public clouds, you really should be following most
of those steps conceptually.

------
eip
Read 'Better Builds with Maven'.

This problem was solved many years ago.

